# Gamers Seeking Game in Des Moines, IA



## Poltergeist (May 11, 2006)

2 mature, experienced gamers looking for gaming group in Des Moines, IA.  We have over 20 years of gaming experience each and are familiar with a variety of systems including d20, Shadowrun, Hero System, GURPS, White Wolf, and others.  Looking for a mature, fun group to game with on a regular basis.  We are relatively new to Des Moines and found some people to game with for a while but they have moved out of state.

Our schedules can sometimes cause conflict because we work full time and are in graduate school full time.  However, if you have a game going and need new players or are looking to start a game, please drop us a line by either posting here or e-mailing me directly at Conjureman@yahoo.com

~John


----------

